# Cute pic



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

Hoping this pic works can anyone tell me what breed or breeds this kitten maybe, its not a Silver Tabby but cute (as are all cats!!) nevertheless


----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

This one is cute too, but it has very short legs??


----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

Another cute pic from I love Cats on FB


----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

This is an Ocicat rare gray one


----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

Wish all these cats were mine


----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

Wonder what kind of cat this is?? what a tail!!


----------



## PGtips (Jan 19, 2013)

Jeez that last cat is like a peacock!!


----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

These are Pixie Bobs which look like Tigers










These are Toygers










So is this a Toyger or a Pixie Bob? and what is the difference?


----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

Sleeping Dancing Kitty - YouTube

Funny Kitten


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

temsley said:


> This
> is an Ocicat rare gray one


i swear i just got hypnotised, i know its late but.........


----------



## temsley (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151610664119766.1073741827.656204765&type=1&l=0e8fbe9b3d


----------

